# Buying this AR15 in Canada?



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2009)

http://www.dpmsinc.com/firearms/firearm.aspx?id=19
I wanna buy this AR15 (Panther LRT-SASS from DPMS) however they aren't returning my email inquiries and Im getting passed around on the phone. 
Is there any place or company in Canada that I can order one of these suckers from?


----------



## GAP (26 Jul 2009)

From their contact page they are in St. Cloud, MN 

but at the bottom the page it says..."Export Sales:
DPMS is not currently exporting commercially
Adam Ballard
Phone: 320-345-9223
Fax: 320-345-9249
export@dpmsinc.com "


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2009)

Due to International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR) and other Homeland Defense issues, it is near impossible to get anything pertaining to ARs, and other arms, out of the States. The paperwork nightmare in place is too onerus and expensive for most anyone to bother with. American manufactures just can't be bothered doing all the fancy footwork required. That and the rules seem to change by the minute, so most won't even respond to queries outside the US.

Try Walter at Armseast http://www.armseast.com/ or Questar https://shopquestar.com/shopping65/default.asp Both are Canadian companies that deal in ARs. You'll also find that there is a staggering difference between the US vice Canadian prices.

Don't forget, also, all AR variants are considered Restricted firearms in Canada. If you don't have an RPAL, and belong to a shooting club, you can buy one here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2009)

Thank you Gap and Recceguy, I'll look into the Canadian companies.


----------



## TCBF (26 Jul 2009)

- There have been shortages in the US as well - some from panicked owners stocking up on weapons, parts, ammunition and reloading supplies after the presidential election, and some caused by US Govt regulation such as the .223 brass shortage.

- Strangulation by regulation is an old tactic, and ITAR and bureaucratic red tape are common tools.

- The idiotic campaign to serial number each bullet indicates how these great minds work.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2009)

TCBF,

The panic buy shortage is just about done. Parts and such are beginning to flow again, prices are coming back down to pre election norms and backlogs are being filled. I'm seeing a lot more stuff around than I did just over a month ago.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2009)

What was the big scare about?
Americans thought the new president would take their guns away?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> What was the big scare about?
> Americans thought the new president would take their guns away?



Exactly. Now instead of going after the guns themselves, he's looking at strangling ownership through bureaucratic paperwork and up to 500% tax on ammo, etc. Reloading ammo will be considered manufacturing explosive devices. Many States have already told him to keep his hands off State laws and regulations and if he enacts Federal legislation nutering their laws, they'll withdraw from the Union. Many States have the withdrawl legislation pending on the table already.


----------



## mudgunner49 (27 Jul 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> What was the big scare about?
> Americans thought the new president would take their guns away?



i take it you've not been paying attention to his history in this regard????


----------



## Jammer (27 Jul 2009)

OK, I gotta ask.
Why do you want this type of weapon?


----------



## Redeye (27 Jul 2009)

They are very popular with recreational shooters, what other reason is required?



			
				Jammer said:
			
		

> OK, I gotta ask.
> Why do you want this type of weapon?


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jul 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> OK, I gotta ask.
> Why do you want this type of weapon?



Guns are cool.
Shooting paper targets and other inanimate objects is fun.
I have a lot of weapon accessories that are lonesome and feel depressed without being attached to a rife.
Zombies.


----------



## Jammer (27 Jul 2009)

Just quizzy...


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Jul 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> OK, I gotta ask.
> Why do you want this type of weapon?



Because it's (still) his right (so far) as a citizen of this (mostly) free and (somewhat) democratic nation?


----------



## TCBF (28 Jul 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> OK, I gotta ask.
> Why do you want this type of weapon?



- It civilian use, it is not a weapon until used as such, it is a firearm.
- It, like other inanimate objects, can be used for good or evil, subject to the intent of the operator.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jul 2009)

There are a lot of options out there for anyone that wants a AR type rifle, Costs are from $899 for a Norinco (Polytech) M4 to a highend AR at $3500.

Regardless of make or barrel lenght it will be restricted, a range queen only. 

If you buy an AR, the LAR 10rd pistol mag is your friend.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Aug 2009)

I'm looking at an AR platform in either 5.56 or 7.62. 

I have an Eotech and Spectre DR I can put on them and a bunch of little toys like bipods, verticle grips, taclights some magpul parts etc.. 
I was leaning towards the 7.62 considering the magazine restriction but if I find a nice 5.56 I'll probably grab that instead.
Seemlike I'll have to Deploy to Afghanistan to buy AR15 parts considering how hard it is to get the stuff from the states.

I've read a little bit about some new kinda piston driven set up;
http://www.ruger.com/SR556/
Are these worth while to even take a look at?


----------



## Jammer (1 Aug 2009)

Have you tried www.marstar.ca?


----------



## Seyek (1 Aug 2009)

If you're looking for a .308 AR, there was a nice one I handled in Target Sports (ht tp://www.target-sports.com/). I don't recall the price, but it would be somewhere like $3500-$4000 I think. However it had a magpul MIAD, PRS stock, free float rail, a nice bipod, and vert grip. Just add an optic and you're good to go. I wouldn't know where else to find one, unless you want to try canadiangunnutz, there might be something on the exchange forums.

 If you aren't set on a .308, the $900 Norinco C8/M4 would probably be a good place to start if you aren't wanting to spend too much money. At least that's what I'll be doing once I get back from Dp1.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Aug 2009)

I think there is a AR10 for sale on Gunnutz


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (2 Aug 2009)

What about the Rob arms XCR through Wolverine Supplies. All the rail and piston system setups are built in and as far as I know, the XCR may be non-restricted. Cost may be a little high, but after SOPMODing an AR15A4, ends up costing about the same.


----------



## tech2002 (2 Aug 2009)

if you are looking to buy a firearm, try this http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/ at the top you have bunch of links companies that sell firearms and accessories to gun owners..


----------



## my72jeep (2 Aug 2009)

Well all the Info here does shed some light on things. I have a Colt H-Bar Sporter 5 years ago I tried to sell it to pay a bill my ex ran up, not a taker, but lately I get 2 offers a week for twice what I was asking then.


----------



## ogradyrw (11 May 2011)

Soldier1stTradesman2nd said:
			
		

> What about the Rob arms XCR through Wolverine Supplies. All the rail and piston system setups are built in and as far as I know, the XCR may be non-restricted. Cost may be a little high, but after SOPMODing an AR15A4, ends up costing about the same.



*XCR Standard 7.62x39: ;D*
Indoor on the bench at 45m I was able to zero it to 1/2"-1" Group with the EoTech XPS2-0 no magnification! See the Attached Pic

I now have put 400rds through my XCR and the accuracy has been great so far. I took it outdoor and at 80rds I could easy hit a beer bottle with the EoTech XPS2-0 no magnification. I could also﻿ from on one knee position at 60yrds hit half and 1/4 sized red brick.


----------



## majorchuck (3 Jun 2011)

I had ar heavy barrel and 3x9 weaver and mount [no picadilly rail] bipod shot reloads at 75 to 85 % loads and benchrest bullets and primers 1/2 " groups at 100 yards with a load that took months to workup  and in canada powder and primers were very expensive tryiesd to get good ammo from blackhills  but in 1997 that was too expensive  I had over 4000..00 can. in the gun  scope  bipod pellican case and redding die set. The canadian goverment strpprd up their eforts to make me a criminal for being a good gun owner so I sold all my weapond .303 jungle carbine, mk3 .303 ,m98 mauser brazillian .308 convertion ,.270 austrian mauser coustom, etc all told 23 sporting arms no more guns for me  got my f.a.c. and sold the lot off they interfeard with my enjoyment of this sport and so I withdral 3-5000 $can, I spend on bullets, powder,  pimers and motel rooms for target competions. the regestry only made jobs for rcmp and gov record keepers and we pay the price so do not bother to perchase any sporting firearms untill this wasetfull regestry is killed. people kill people guns are only a tool a hammer to the head will kill or a basball bat or hocky stick for that matter


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jun 2011)

I have an RFB now so I'll be unloading most, if not all, of my AR stock. Watch the Buy\ Sell forum. If you have something specific you're looking for, PM me. I have at least a half dozen in differen configs 14", 16, 20, handguards and free floats. Let me know what you want. All 5.56, no 7.62.


----------

